# Winter Pack - Aftermarket Fit Problem !!



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

I collected my van from my dealership on Friday after having the "winter pack" retro fitted and I've just been out to check that it's working ok.

Checked the water levels and the fresh water tank reading was showing empty on the new control panel, which prevents the water pump activating and also prevents the tank heater kicking in, as I'm told it needs 25% minimum of fluid in each of the tanks for it to work.

Started to fill the fresh water and almost immediately I could hear running water from under the van.
Fresh water was flowing from several points around the newly fitted tank jacket !!

On lifting the access hatch to the fresh water tank, water was evident on top of it and I got Mrs Blizz to put a bit more water into the tank.
As soon as she started filling, fresh water started spilling out of the top of the tank, however due to the winterisation jacket, I could not see where it was coming from.

The fresh water tank level at this point is still showing empty on the panel.

So, either the tank is full and the panel or sensor is faulty, but in any event I'm sure the overflow shouldn't be allowing water to flood into the internal tank access area.

Or the tank is not full and there is a major leak somewhere.

Roll on Monday; and more time and fuel wasted :x


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

It's so annoying when you pay your hard earned cash to get a half arsed job isn't it......when oh when are things going to change with these dealers that think its fine to turn out a rubbish job,you'll probably have to wait a couple of weeks for them to find the time to book you back in now,hope you get it sorted.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*water*

Perhaps you might name the dealer and give others a chance to avoid them.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: water*



iandsm said:


> Perhaps you might name the dealer and give others a chance to avoid them.


Don't be so ridiculous, they may have made a mistake this time but there is no evidence to suggest that they should be avoided.
Gerry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

did the dealers test it after fitting the bits? what is different from the original set up to make it malfunction?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Yes, it may well turn out to be a mistake that the dealer will happily correct but in this case, and many others, the cost of the second, and possibly more visits must be recognised.

Has anyone caught up in repeated dealer visits to correct faults, simply deducted the cost of fuel from the final bill? 

I see that as resonable action.


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

We enquired about having the winter pack fitted to our 2009 Bolero, but all we needed was the tank heaters and the dealer wanted around £800 for parts and fitment. We questioned this with Swift and they said we needed a new control panel blah, blah, blah, which was wrong, we eventually had some after market heaters fitted by the dealer for £250. The winter pack then was a £120 option, after a small problem with the fusebox the whole electrical system was torn out and changed for a different make and my £800 tank heater conversion wouldn't have been compatible! I would strongly advise anyone who may consider a winter pack to have it from the factory it appears to be much cheaper.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Fitting the official winter pack does indeed require a new control panel, not a problem on the production line, but after market the original control panel is virtual scrap as it cannot legally be sold on as new.
Only time that we have had a problem was last February when the temperature suddenly plunged to -11C. The forethought of a couple of 5L bottles of water meant that we could carry on as usual.
Gerry


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

The Nord control panel we originally had fitted had a tank heater switch which when pressed clicked in the fusebox and the wiring diagram supplied with the van suggested the wiring was also fitted. This is what the salesman said when we ordered the van without the winter pack, "it's just a case of fitting the the elements", so we decided to wait to see if we would use them.

When the electrical system was changed for a Sargents system it also has a tank heater switch but my Dealer wired them in on a separate switch, because when I asked for it to be wired through the Nord control panel Swift told them it needed a £350 controller. I genuinely believe that Swift doesn't know it's a**e from it's elbow about some issues and says anything to get out of sorting it out.


----------



## ukgreynomads (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi 
We had a similar problem on our Autocruise Starblazer and found that the overflow tube had not been put to the outside of the tank, it had been left between the tank and jacket. Worth a check!
Regards Alan


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Re: water*



GerryD said:


> iandsm said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you might name the dealer and give others a chance to avoid them.
> ...


For me it's hardly a confidence builder that there was a fitting error in the first place, of course I accept that anyone can make a mistake. I do not accept the obvious fact that the system was obviously not properly tested before the unit was handed over to the customer who paid good money for the job and now has the inconvenience of having matters corrected because of what appears poor workmanship and lack of quality control.

I would have though that the the idea of ridicule should be directed to those responsible for the problem, which should not have happened.

If I thought a dealer was likely to carry out work to this standard on my motorhome, I don't think it would be ridiculous to avoid them. Mistakes and lack of quality control are evidence enough for me thanks.

As Blizzard says, "More time and fuel wasted" through no fault of his. Whether or not he does name the dealer, a matter entirely for him, I would take a bet that there may be many reading this thread who, if they knew who the dealer was may think twice before giving them business and I don't think they would be ridiculous for doing so.


----------



## bbbbb (Oct 7, 2012)

These tank heaters 'sound' a great bit of kit !

but, they re expensive to fit, obviously tricky to fit without problems and then finally when alls running fine you find they ll drain 2.5a a piece and flatten you re batteries in 2 days all on their own at a time when your batteries are struggling on capacity with the cold temps !


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Hmmm

the fitter obviously did not complete the job properly as it should not leak, the water sensor is obviously not working properly for whatever reason and also was obviously not checked properly - if indeed it had ever worked properly.

There seems to be a lot of things which need to be corrected forthwith and hopefully the dealer will admit the faults, correct them and offer some recompense for their failings or oversights......

If that happens then I would hope that you would name them as an example of a dealer that got it wrong but has acted properly once it was pointed out.

If they are unwilling to make recompense after they have sorted it out then I believe they should also be named - but only after they have had a chance to get it right.......

It certainly sounds as if the job was not done in accordance with expectations, if they are not willing to sort things out - did you pay for the extra bits by credit card? If so I would challenge via that route too - the power of the credit card companies is very strong and if they have not done the work properly why should they be paid for it?

Dave


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry for the delay updating folks and thanks for all your input, but a weekend of nightshifts and lack of sleep caught up a bit.

The following day I refilled the tank and kept half an eye on the overflow pipes. As it filled up, water started flowing out from underneath the top tank seal and not the overflow pipe.

Without the benefit of hindsight, this is not something that they would have normally picked up on as they had no reason to fill the tank to the brim to test the heater installation, although now they are aware of the potential of it not resealing correctly, I hope it is something they will routinely check in future.

The sensor problem was simply down to a control panel connector coming loose during my journey home, which if it had been fitted better, may not have happened.

Although not ideal, neither issue is of such magnitude or worth me badmouthing my dealer and advocating people boycott them. 

Ken.


----------



## dipsie (May 30, 2008)

I cured our Bolero 680FB of freezing water. The left front locker has loads of space so I carefully measured, and checked maximum height needed to allow for a new filler and pipe. I then checked in CAK, Ltd catalogue and ordered a new water tank ( 98lts ) a couple of meters of water pipe, filler and connectors. I recon it took about 2 hours to fit and check everything worked o.k. I then removed the original Swift tank, that weighed about three times the weight of the replacement, so I finnished up with more payload as well. I did however use the original level sender unit, it is not 100% acurate but good enough. I then modified the " mess " of drain pipes and traps that go to the waste tank. The drain from the kitchen sink now runs through the bottom of the locker under the oven and then through the bottom of the wardrobe and then out through the floor behind the RH wheelarch, I had to be very carefull here to make sure of measurements. I then replumbed the drain smell traps so that they are very close together so that in very cold weather I just release the trap bottoms and allow to drain straight into a bucket. I have not done the sums accurately but I think I spent about £200, plus my time. Bernie T.


----------

